
App Shows You How Addicted You Are To Your iPhone - tdaltonc
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/27/a-new-app-called-moment-shows-you-how-addicted-you-are-to-your-iphone/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity
======
Gilliam
I already have many apps to track my daily life, like how many steps today,
how long I used my phone today, how much money I spent today. But the real
problem is what I should do next according to these numbers.

